# Where to get a PTG?!



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could get my hands on a PTG for a half hour just to get a reading on my car. Just want to get a rough idea what level the paint is at before I start with the machine polisher in case there has been a respray in the past I don't know about! Don't really fancy spending £150+ on something that although would be handy, I'm just not gonna get the use out of to make it worth spending so much. Cheers for any info anyone can give me!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You are going to have to spend that sort of money I'm afraid, unless you can find a second hand one..

Paint detective or Defelsko are what most people seem to use..


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

i got mine with DW & Paint Detective : a tecpel TG ... about 99GBP


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

We have one but it's located just outside Portadown. You could call up and check your car if you want.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Hi Jason,

You can come and use mine for some beer tokens if you like. I've the more advanced PosiTector DFT and I'm just outside belfast.

Tim


----------

